# Random motion pirate wheel



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello
I am building a pirate ship wheel for a skeleton, and am trying to figure out a way to make the wheel motion more random than a wiper motor. It does not require much movement, skeleton will be steering. I am not against using a monster guts or fright props motor controller. 
Anyone have recommendations for achieving this movement? 
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

You can set up those controllers to turn the wiper motor on and off for different periods of time.

I looked at the docs for both the FrightProps PicoBoo and the Monster Guts Nerve Center. I think you want the Picoboo, because you'll want to have the ship's wheel turn both directions, which the Picoboo supports.

Check the Picoboo Jr is docs from this page:
http://www.frightprops.com/controll...lers/picoboo-controllers/picoboo-jr-0691.html

It's designed to be able to control a 12V motor and make it go forward and backward.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I put together a cheap circuit to allow my wiper motors to run intermittently. Check out this thread - http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26120


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff and Hal...I ended up stealing the servo recorder from my gravekeeper (which I won't be using this year), and bought a servocity gearmotor set for a spare servo I have. Gearmotor set results in a very strong servo, the servo recorder playback unit will move the prop in whatever fashion you record it.


----------

